# Destin - Norriego Point



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Had the day off, on a whim decided to walk Norriego Point to see what was going on out there - thought it was supposed to be rougher but real nice day. Schools of mullet, small Lady fish in the harbor, saw one small flounder chase my lure










On the East pass side, several people fishing the rocks, I managed 3 redfish (one Bull, one might have been a slot, one small), some lady fish, some type of Jack, and more Lady fish. Forgot my ruler, so threw everthing back, but fun day.





































Foul hooked this one










Something big hit this ladyfish on the way in, looked like a big red or maybe a spanish.










Saw a small flounder brought in. Lots of mullet, pinfish, and ladyfish schooling around the 

rocks. Tide was coming in, may hit it tomorrow with some shrimp,just threw a lure today.

Now is the time to go if you have some time off.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

all thost toothy fish and you held onto your lure :clap

great pics and thanks for the report!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ladyfish are always a hoot to fight.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice report!!! What a beautiful day!!!!


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks awesome. I thought about walking out there this past weekend until I figured out that it was nearly impossible to cast north.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

You've been fishing our "Sweet Spots"  Looks like they are all still holding fish. We've been fishing them at sunset to midnight.


----------

